# Σημαία Γαλανόλευκη



## pontios (Jun 12, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει.

Πρώτα λίγο ιστορικό:
Πήγα ένα μήνα σε νηπιαγωγείο στη Σκύδρα (της Εδέσσης) πριν φύγουμε για την Αυστραλία και τη ξενιτειά (με το θρυλικό καράβι, το "Πατρίς"). Δεν πήγε χαμένος αυτός ο μήνας, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται - κατάφερα να διατηρήσω μια αμυδρή ανάμνηση από ένα ποίημα που μας δίδαξαν.
Είναι σαν όνειρο. Ήμουν πέντε χρονών, ελληνόπουλο, και η ζωή μου έμελλε να συνεχιστεί στην Αυστραλία.

Ο τίτλος του μπορεί να είναι "Σημαία Γαλανόλευκη";

Το ποίημα αρχίζει ...

Σημαία γαλανόλευκη, πιστή, χαρά και φως μου
Εσύ είσαι η ωραιότερη σημαία όλου του κόσμου
Όταν σε αντικρίζουμε το αίμα μας "ποιημένει" (έτσι μου ακούγεται)
Και κάθε ελληνική ψυχή μπροστά σου φτερουγίζει

Μήπως μπορεί κανείς να συμπληρώσει τα κενά (δεν ξέρω από πόσους στίχους αποτελείται).
Και τι σημαίνει η φράση - το αίμα (μας) ποιημένει;

Σας ευχαριστώ.

Χρήστος


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2014)

Χρήστο, τζίφος. Πρέπει να ήταν πόνημα της δασκάλας σου ή, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, κάτι που μοίραζε το υπουργείο σε πολυγραφημένες κόλλες και δεν καταγράφηκε ποτέ σε μέσα που θα γίνονταν ψηφιακά αργότερα. Έτσι ο ύμνος χάθηκε στην αφάνεια των αψηφιοποίητων εμπνεύσεων.

Αν υπάρχει τόσο πετυχημένη ρίμα στο πρώτο δίστιχο (φως μου - κόσμου), γιατί να μην υπάρχει στο δεύτερο; Πώς να τολμήσει μαθητής του δημοτικού το ανομοιοκατάληκτο «μένη - γίζει»; Μήπως κάτι δεν θυμάσαι καλά; Γιατί, αν ο τρίτος στίχος έχει κι αυτός -γίζει, τότε θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε κάτι σαν «το αίμα μας φλογίζει», «το αίμα μας στραγγίζει».


----------



## bernardina (Jun 12, 2014)

Και σίγουρα είναι _πιστή;_ Μήπως ήταν _πίστη_; Ουσιαστικό, όπως το _χαρά_ και _φως_ που ακολουθούν.


----------



## SBE (Jun 12, 2014)

Υποψιάζομαι ότι ο τρίτος στίχος δεν είναι καθόλου όπως τον θυμάσαι. Θα ρωτήσω κάτι δασκάλους που ξέρω.


----------



## pontios (Jun 13, 2014)

nickel said:


> Πρέπει να ήταν πόνημα της δασκάλας σου ή, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, κάτι που μοίραζε το υπουργείο σε πολυγραφημένες κόλλες και δεν καταγράφηκε ποτέ σε μέσα που θα γίνονταν ψηφιακά αργότερα. Έτσι ο ύμνος χάθηκε στην αφάνεια των αψηφιοποίητων εμπνεύσεων.



Ναι, πολύ πιθανόν.



> ...Αν υπάρχει τόσο πετυχημένη ρίμα στο πρώτο δίστιχο (φως μου - κόσμου), γιατί να μην υπάρχει στο δεύτερο;



Σίγουρα υπάρχει μια δυσαρμονία με τον ρυθμό και την ομοιοκαταληξία (μεταξύ τρίτου και τέταρτου στίχου) - μάλλον θα λείπει ένας άλλος στίχος (ή δύο; ) μετά τον τρίτο (και πριν τον τέταρτο).
Τουλάχιστον έσωσα ένα μέρος του.



> bernardina wrote ...
> Και σίγουρα είναι πιστή; Μήπως ήταν πίστη; Ουσιαστικό, όπως το χαρά και φως που ακολουθούν.


Έτσι το θυμάμαι .. πιστή.



> SBE wrote ..
> Υποψιάζομαι ότι ο τρίτος στίχος δεν είναι καθόλου όπως τον θυμάσαι.



Επειδή η λήξη του τρίτου στίχου, η τελευταία λέξη, δηλαδή , μου ακουγόταν περίεργη, ή ίσως επειδή δυσκολευόμουν να την προφέρω (και έπρεπε να την δώσω κάποια ιδιαίτερη σημασία), νομίζω αυτό με βοήθησε κάπως στην απομνημόνευση του τρίτου στίχου και της επίμαχης λέξης. 



> ... Θα ρωτήσω κάτι δασκάλους που ξέρω.



Υπεροχή ιδέα.

Σας ευχαριστώ ... το αίμα μου ποιημένει (με την καλή έννοια, φυσικά - όποια και αν είναι). :)


----------



## pontios (Jun 14, 2014)

Note to self.
Ίσως ποιμαίνεις; ..το αίμα μας ποιμαίνεις - as in the flag rules, tends (to), leads us (Greeks) spiritually?
https://www.teknia.com/greek-dictionary/poimaino


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2014)

Όχι. Αν υπήρχε κάτι τόσο κοντά, θα το είχαμε σκεφτεί.


----------



## pontios (Jun 14, 2014)

nickel said:


> Όχι. Αν υπήρχε κάτι τόσο κοντά, θα το είχαμε σκεφτεί.



Σωστή παρατήρηση. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο που θα ταίριαζε (προς το παρόν).


----------



## mariamaria (Mar 22, 2016)

Το ποιηματάκι αυτό το είχα στο δημοτικό πριν 20 χρόνια και βάλε... Ήταν....

Σημαία γαλανόλευκη, πίστη, χαρά και φως μου,
η δόξα σου λαμποκοπά στα πέρατα του κόσμου.

Βουνά, λαγκάδια και κορφές η όψη σου θυμίζει
και η ψυχή του ήρωα κοντά σου φτερουγίζει.

Σημαία που είσαι οδηγός στον κάθε μας αγώνα,
θα κυματίζεις πάντοτε ορθή στον Παρθενώνα.


Ελπίζω να βοήθησα :)


----------



## Themis (Mar 23, 2016)

Εντυπωσιακό! Δόθηκε απάντηση σε ερώτηση μετά από δύο χρόνια - αλλά δόθηκε! Ευχαριστούμε, Διπλομαρία, και καλωσόρισες.

Πόντιε, αν κρίνω από την απόσταση ανάμεσα στην ανάμνησή σου για το ποίημα και το ίδιο το ποίημα, τολμώ να υποθέσω ότι έχεις ξεπεράσει την εφηβεία


----------



## pontios (Mar 23, 2016)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Μαρία (στο τετράγωνο). Όντως, εντυπωσιακό! :)

Υπάρχουν κάποιες ομοιότητες (όπως στο ρυθμό και το μέτρο, στον τίτλο, και σε μερικές λέξεις - το "φτερούγισμα", π.χ., και σε μία γραμμή στίχου - "πιστη, χαρά και φως μου"), αλλά, προφανώς, δεν είναι το ίδιο ποίημα - ενδεχομένως, είναι από την ίδια εποχή - ας πούμε πριν 20 χρόνια (και βάλε), ίσως ακόμη και 30 χρόνια (ας το παραδεχτούμε).

Έτσι, η αναζήτηση, δυστυχώς, συνεχίζεται.

Ένα πράγμα που θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω .... στη λέξη "πιστη", πού πάει ο τόνος; Το θυμάμαι ως "πιστή", για κάποιο λόγο;

Θέμη -- πέρασα την εφηβεία, αλλά μπορώ ακόμα να κάνω 50 (συνεχόμενες) κάμψεις - push ups. Mε τη μέτρηση αυτή, τουλάχιστον, είμαι ακόμα νέος - η νεανικότητα μου (και η μνήμη μου) παραμένει αδιαμφισβήτητη (thank you very much). ;)


----------



## pontios (Mar 23, 2016)

Η απάντηση της Μαρίας (στην ερώτησή μου, παραπάνω - via pm), στην οποία θα είμαι πάντα ευγνώμων:
"Αν θυμάμαι σωστά, είναι πιστή .... έχουν περάσει και 23 χρόνια, το είχα πει στη β δημοτικού".

Μπράβο, Μαρία. Έτσι το θυμόμουν και εγώ (στη δική μου εκδοχή του ποιήματος, που φαντάζομαι φέρει τον ίδιο τίτλο).


----------



## mariamaria (Mar 23, 2016)

Απλά έγραψα στο Ίντερνετ τον τίτλο για να δω μήπως το βρω και με έβγαλε εδώ. Φυσικά ήταν το μόνο μέρος που είχε απάντηση. Δεν τη βρίσκω πουθενά αλλού. Μου έρχονται πού και πού κάτι τέτοιες αναλαμπέες από το δημοτικό. Ευχαριστώ και εγώ, και καλώς σας βρήκα. :)


----------



## mariamaria (Mar 23, 2016)

Να σου πω την αλήθεια μου, μπορεί να είναι και «πίστη, χαρά και φως μου», μιας και στο συγκεκριμένο στίχο μιλάε, υποθέτω, για τη δική μου πίστη σε αυτήν και όχι ότι είναι πιστή η σημαία... Δεν ξέρω τι να πω. Πάντως ήταν όμορφο και είναι ένα από τα λίγα που θυμάμαι από τότε...


----------



## pontios (Mar 23, 2016)

mariamaria said:


> Να σου πω την αλήθεια μου, μπορεί να είναι και «πίστη, χαρά και φως μου», μιας και στο συγκεκριμένο στίχο μιλάε, υποθέτω, για τη δική μου πίστη σε αυτήν και όχι ότι είναι πιστή η σημαία... Δεν ξέρω τι να πω. Πάντως ήταν όμορφο και είναι ένα από τα λίγα που θυμάμαι από τότε....



Μπορεί να με προδίδει η μνήμη μου ... και να είναι «πίστη». Αλλά η σημαία (που αντιπροσωπεύει την πατρίδα) δεν μπορεί να είναι η πιστή μου «πατρίδα» (με την έννοια ότι με φροντίζει, με προσέχει σαν τα μάτια της - είμαι ένα αναπόσπαστο μέρος της, και το αντίστροφο );
*Σημαία γαλανόλευκη* (εσύ είσαι) ..... (η) *πιστή* (ξεχωρίζεις από τις άλλες σημαίες - αφού με προσέχεις), (η) * χαρά και* (το) *φως μου*;
Το ποίημα απευθύνεται στη σημαία.


----------



## mariamaria (Mar 23, 2016)

Ίσως. Ποιος ξέρει; Σημασία έχει πάντως πως βρήκες άλλον έναν άνθρωπο (όπως και εγώ) που ξέρει αυτό το όμορφο ποιηματάκι, ακόμα και αν δεν είναι το ίδιο με αυτό που προσπαθούσες να θυμηθείς. Πού ξέρεις, μπορεί σε άλλα δύο χρόνια να βρεθεί κάποιος άλλος που να ξέρει ποιο ήταν πραγματικά.
;)


----------



## mariamaria (Mar 23, 2016)

Ξέχασα... Μήπως πρέπει να αλλάξω το όνομά μου; Ήθελα τόσο πολύ να σου πω γι’ αυτό, που δεν έκατσα να ψάξω άλλο, γιατί αυτό μου έδινε ελεύθερο. Κυριολεκτικά πάτησα ό,τι βρήκα μπροστά μου.


----------



## pontios (Mar 24, 2016)

mariamaria said:


> Πού ξέρεις, μπορεί σε άλλα δύο χρόνια να βρεθεί κάποιος άλλος που να ξέρει ποιο ήταν πραγματικά.
> ;)



Ευχαριστώ, Μαρία (καλό όνομα διάλεξες). Χαιρετισμούς από την Μελβούρνη. :)


----------



## sleekyginnie (Dec 11, 2020)

Ευχαριστώ Μαρία μου. Αυτο το ποίημα ως τραγούδι το τραγουδούσαμε κάθε χρόνο όταν ήμουν στο δημοτικό σχολείο στη Αλεξανδρια, Αίγυπτο, 1958-1964. Θυμάμαι τα λόγια όπως τα είπες. Χρόνια τώρα προσπαθούσα να το βρω γιατί πολύ με συγκινούσαι αλλά μέχρι σήμερα δεν είχα βρει τίποτα. Μήπως κανένας ξέρει που μπορώ να το βρω ως τραγούδι;
Γεια σας από το Wellington, New Zealand.


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2020)

Γεια σου, sleekyginnie, στο πανέμορφο και πολύ μακρινό Γουέλινγκτον!

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς και φιλοξενούμε τους στίχους τραγουδιού που αποδεικνύεται ότι θυμούνται τουλάχιστον δύο άνθρωποι, αλλά δεν υπάρχουν σε καμιά παραλλαγή πουθενά στο διαδίκτυο. 

Το μόνο που έχω καταφέρει να βρω είναι το τραγούδι «Σημαία γαλανόλευκη» σε συλλογή σχολικών τραγουδιών για την 28η Οκτωβρίου, αλλά χωρίς τους στίχους δεν μπορώ να είμαι βέβαιος ότι πρόκειται για αυτό που ζητάτε. Το τραγούδι δεν υπάρχει ούτε στο YouTube ούτε στο Spotify.

Εκδόσεις Μελωδία

2ο τραγούδι εδώ: CD Νο18: Τραγούδια 28ης Οκτωβρίου


----------



## Zazula (Dec 11, 2020)

Επειδή ο ρυθμός με τον οποίον εμφανίζονται στο παρόν νήμα οι άνθρωποι που γνωρίζουν το τραγουδάκι αυτό είναι στα δύο χρόνια πρώτα και στα τέσσερα χρόνια κατόπιν, θα χρειαστεί να περιμένουμε και τον επόμενο προκειμένου να διαπιστώσουμε εάν η ακολουθία για τη διάρκεια των μεσοδιαστημάτων είναι 2, 4, 8, 16... ή 2, 4, 16, 256...


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2020)

Mathematicians cropping up where they are least expected...


----------

